# diarrhea caused by anxiety?



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

When ever I get a certain amount of hyper active type anxiety, I get diarrhea....anyone else?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No - but I did get diarrhoea during a 9 hour flight to Vancouver: *Worst. Flight. Ever.*
The day before I bought these Middle Eastern sweets from this Arab guy off the street - I think that caused it...


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I got it when I'm anxious. like before exam, waiting for someone/somethin, etc


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep! Usually when I feel trapped, like, I can't leave in case i do have to go to the bathroom, which usually ends up in me worrying about it so much I actually do have to go...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Is this even physiologically possible?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> Is this even physiologically possible?


It can be a flight or fright stress response - I get it sometimes in the morning or night before something stressful


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Lasair said:


> It can be a flight or fright stress response - I get it sometimes in the morning or night before something stressful


I don't get how that would change the consistency of the stool, unless water somehow gets pulled into the colon during this time.

Any doctors in the house?


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to get this a lot, like even before going out ANYWHERE i had to go to the toilet because my stomach caused me to due to really bad "butterflies". Sometimes when I went, nothing even came out (disgusting I know, sorry). All of a sudden, it disappeared for me, although I still have SA and get anxious over wayy too much.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> No - but I did get diarrhoea during a 9 hour flight to Vancouver: *Worst. Flight. Ever.*
> The day before I bought these Middle Eastern sweets from this Arab guy off the street - I think that caused it...


 that must have been horrible. Long flights are bad enough. I once had a sinus infection on a flight. So painful when the plane was landing..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Is this even physiologically possible?


yes lol. not sure why it happens though


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

BillC said:


> I used to get this a lot, like even before going out ANYWHERE i had to go to the toilet because my stomach caused me to due to really bad "butterflies". Sometimes when I went, nothing even came out (disgusting I know, sorry). All of a sudden, it disappeared for me, although I still have SA and get anxious over wayy too much.


Yep it comes with the butterflies. Im glad you are over it now


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

gold and bleak said:


> buy some nappies


Its not that bad.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I don't get how that would change the consistency of the stool, unless water somehow gets pulled into the colon during this time.
> 
> Any doctors in the house?


I'm no doctor, but I'm pretty sure the diarrhea is caused by the colon contracting faster and more often - it's a stress response. I don't have it myself, but I do get cramps in my lower stomach sometimes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> I don't get how that would change the consistency of the stool, unless water somehow gets pulled into the colon during this time.
> 
> Any doctors in the house?


When you become anxious, you see it as if you are under threat so the body responds, the nervous system sends out signals that cause certain parts of the body to slow down and others to speed up (fright or flight response) one response that speeds up is moment in the intestines causing it to move faster not allowing enough time for water re absorption of water in the intestines ie, diarrhoea

I might be right wrong- someone correct me if so and sorry for my bad use of language lol


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty sure this is normal. Whenever anyone in my family gets anxious or worked up about something, we get diarrhea.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

When I get anxious I have to pee a lot.

I think most of it has to do with diet.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Lasair said:


> When you become anxious, you see it as if you are under threat so the body responds, the nervous system sends out signals that cause certain parts of the body to slow down and others to speed up (fright or flight response) one response that speeds up is moment in the intestines causing it to move faster not allowing enough time for water re absorption of water in the intestines ie, diarrhoea
> 
> I might be right wrong- someone correct me if so and sorry for my bad use of language lol


Sounds like a good explanation.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

girls don't poop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It can cause irritable bowel in some, and it can lead to diarrhea. I have had it, but not so much anymore.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

this used to be a problem for me when i was younger. perhaps looking into your diet will help? i know that things like avoiding too much dairy helps for me.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> When ever I get a certain amount of hyper active type anxiety, I get diarrhea....anyone else?


lol, diarrhea probably caused by poor diet and not enough fiber. Yes, some meds. can cause diarrhea, as can excessive amounts of magnesium and vit. C. But your nerves alone, I doubt it. If your diet is good


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> lol, diarrhea probably caused by poor diet and not enough fiber. Yes, some meds. can cause diarrhea, as can excessive amounts of magnesium and vit. C. But your nerves alone, I doubt it. If your diet is good


Its like when you hear running water and you then need to pee.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Its like when you hear running water and you then need to pee.


Okay, but I don't think that's a good analogy. Peeing because something triggers the response is not as serious as having diarrhea!


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It can cause irritable bowel in some, and it can lead to diarrhea. I have had it, but not so much anymore.


I've got me this very thing Mr Millennium Man. Stress really brings it out, and excessive physical activity (running for a while, and other such exertions) which doesn't help the exercise at all 

hoorayyyy for life


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Strenuous exercise can upset the digestive tract. When your body is not used to. IBS is when the normal rhythmic muscular contractions of the digestive tract become irregular and uncoordinated.. It interferes with the normal movement of food and waste material, and leads to the accumulation of mucous and toxins in the intestine So, how do you fix it.

Probiotics, found in Greek yogurt, kefir, miso, kombucha tea, also in supplement form. Important to supplement at least for a month if you have IBS and/or have been using antibiotics. Essential fatty acids. * L-glutamine*-feeds intestinal cells, maintains intestinal villi, helps prevent and heal leaky gut. Eat a high fiber diet including veggies, whole grains, brown rice and legumes, and avoid alcohol and foods that increase mucous (wheat, dairy).

Aloe vera soothes the digestive tract. Ginger is great for stomach and digestive issues (nausea) and is an important anti-inflammatory. Teas that have peppermint, licorice, chamomile.

Chew your food well. Also, IBS is often goes hand in hand acidosis, with to much acidity in the diet. you can look up acid and alkaline forming foods. Also try to avoid refined foods i.e. brown or wild rice instead of white. Whole grain bread instead of white enriched bread. Whole rolled oats instead of instant oatmeal.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah anxiety can mess up your stomach. I rarely get diarrhea, but i tend to puke because of anxiety.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm constipated most of the time unless I choke down Metamucil, which I add to my daily protein shake.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> Yep! Usually when I feel trapped, like, I can't leave in case i do have to go to the bathroom, which usually ends up in me worrying about it so much I actually do have to go...


Holy **** I get the exact same thing!

I don't have to take a crap UNTIL I am not able to.

Thought I was the only one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take some daily probiotics if you have GI problems all the time.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I get diarrhea regularly, its really embarrassing if I show up late for something and thats the reason :rain


----------



## Brony (Aug 25, 2012)

I get that too, usually when I'm reeeeally dreading something.


----------



## KTguitarist (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it's possible. I get the butterflies too and It usually makes me piss or poop. When I quit seroquel... Woooo that was a dif story the diarrhea came from not taking it


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

For me, I just get the feeling that I have to go like REALLY badly this has become my latest anxiety symptom.. Rarely does the feeling end with me actually pooping or anything, but I feel as if I have to go so bad and that if I don't go to a washroom I am going to crap myself.. Never has happened, likely never will until I am an old man.. All I know is it feels (pun intended) s.hitty  
But yea from what I have learned it is the Fight, fright or flight response.. When an animal or person is scared for their life they evacuate their bowels in an attempt to relieve themselves of dead weight so they are able to run faster. This is why peeing/pooping happens when many people become scared.. Its a protection mechanism.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

I get this problem too. Every morning before school


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I always have to poop when I'm nerouvs.


----------



## PaulMcKein (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi, I also faced this issue. This article can help you to solve your problem:
http://stop-diarrhea.net/pets/cat-diarrhea-causes


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

metamorphosis said:


> lol, diarrhea probably caused by poor diet and not enough fiber. Yes, some meds. can cause diarrhea, as can excessive amounts of magnesium and vit. C. But your nerves alone, I doubt it. If your diet is good


Actually things like stress and anxiety are known to mess up your digestion. And cause diarrhea among other things.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Does anyone have the opposite problem? Sometimes my bowels seem to just stop doing anything. Then I start getting worried about it and take something to make me go.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

Brasilia said:


> No - but I did get diarrhoea during a 9 hour flight to Vancouver: *Worst. Flight. Ever.*
> The day before I bought these Middle Eastern sweets from this Arab guy off the street - I think that caused it...


LOL this is a true fight or flight response. But mainly a flight one. :lol


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It can cause irritable bowel in some, and it can lead to diarrhea. I have had it, but not so much anymore.


Can Propranolol help?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> lol, diarrhea probably caused by poor diet and not enough fiber. Yes, some meds. can cause diarrhea, as can excessive amounts of magnesium and vit. C. But your nerves alone, I doubt it. If your diet is good


My anxiety is usually mild, but whenever I'm in a spot and super anxious I get bubble guts, cramping, and sometimes diarrhea too. I also eat plenty of fiber. It's nerves.


----------

